# June Patterns Have Set In And Fishing Has Been Great



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The patterns have been basically the same, Trout and Reds plus lots of Flounder hammering the flats busting pods of finger Mullet and Shrimp on the flats and then they move onto the deeper drop offs to get cooled off and we follow them to keep on catching. It's been an easy choice when its been coming to the lure choice, The Trout Support Lures have been paying off well, I've been very impressed with this lure. When we begin our drift the Down South Lures and the Chicken Boy jerk bait have been my go to over the deeper areas. If your not into wading or chunking lures, live shrimp or Gulp under rattle cork has been paying off well for us. The CCA Star Tournament is in full mode and you never know when that tagged Redfish or Monster Trout is going to be at the other end of your line, so lets go after them. "I have access to a very nice house on Caney Creek in Sargent Tx that can accommodate your party for up to 6 people at $150 a night so definitely ask me for availability on the date you choose to book", it's super sweet with a very nice dock to fish or to chill out on the creek!. Also Wesley Peschel has 2 cabins on the creek, The Blast N Cast and the Salty Pig cabins that may have availability on those likewise so feel free to contact me. I have some great July dates open, and August likewise. The calendar is changing by the day so text, call or email anytime for availability.:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag
Thank you all for reading the report and hope to see some of you on my boat joining me with all this fun out here. I can accommodate anyone "Everyone is Welcome" so take a kid or the wife out here and introduce them to the great outdoors. See Ya on the water!
Launching out of Sargent Tx this summer to get quick access into the Bay. Its an easy drive from the Houston and College Station area.....................
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com [email protected]
#7dayaddiction #troutsupportlures #outcast_rods #ezwade #downsouthlures #grindterminaltackle #chickenboylures


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Comment*

Texas Flag


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good Job Hollis.. I've been hearing of some great stringers lately.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Hollis, How'd the month finish out for your guys?


----------

